# Bat Problem



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

They usually live in the roof space and get in and out from holes in the soffit. In the UK they are a protected species and it's illegal to drive them out of your own house. It can carry a prison sentence.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

This might sound stupid......but, you do remove the bat from the 3rd floor right? 

If you answer no, then it is probably the same bat that has been there. Bats can fly in completely unannounced. My parents had a bat problem and in one instance it was found inside the washing machine.  Must have been in the pile of clothes that were washed. Get a flashlight and peek around. A bug bomb (fogger) would probably kill it should you not be able to catch it.


----------



## benlee (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the input but yes we have shood it out twice but it seems to find its way back so anything else that could help me?


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I guess I would check the space for any holes. Mice can enter a home with spaces as little as 1/4" . I assume bats can enter spaces in tight areas as well. If you find areas that are open, spray foam could work in sealing them up. (Instead of looking for larger holes, start looking for crevices and gaps in siding and soffit) You might also want to take a look on the exterior as well. Bats are attracted to light and are probably finding comfortable shelter in your house. If all else fails, get a large bag and a tennis racket. 

I'm not for sure, but I think I've seen bat repellants or sonar repellants at big box stores. You might check them out.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

bats can get in to your attic through a hole as small as 1/2". you probably can't see a hole that small from the ground. they like attics because they are warm. the host bat will invite other bats to live with them until the warmth of the attic reaches a certain temperature through body heat. then no more bats are allowed in. this can easily mean 30 -40 bats .. 

its gross .. but on the other hand, bats are awesome to have around the house (outside) because they eat all the mosquitoes. 

they are protected species also around here. you can only remove them during certain times of the year. 

calling in a pro to remove is simple, or you can remove yourself. but .. ensuring that they can't get back in is not simple. its a lot of work and if you miss ONE spot .. well, your work will be for naught. it is expensive to hire this part out, bat protection, it was $1000 for this in my house (2 story, 1600sq ft.). if you do this though, make sure you get a pro which offers at least 1 year warrenty on the work.

Knucklez


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Read this that I previously posted on a bat problem:
Some six (6) years ago my son bought a house that had been built in 1921. A very large attic, no insulation in the exterior walls, and bats. This was a small town in S. Ga. so I started asking around and found an older man who knew how to get rid of the bats. From what he taught me: Those granuals may work but only in the cavity you put them in, can you put them in every cavity the bats are in? Bats have to have an ingress and egress in order to survive, they do not eat bugs within the cavities they live in, they fly out at nigh to feed and return before sunrise. You must find ALL of these ingress (inlets) and egress (outlet) spots. You will probably find one hole that is larger than the rest, this will be the main ingress hole. Cover ALL but this hole with some type of netting tightly so that the bats cannot get in or out of these holes. Over the last hole place the netting about one inch (1") away from the structure, and let it hang down about a foot. this allows the bats to leave. They will leave the hole, fall somewhat below the netting and then fly away. When the bats return they CANNOT fly up under the netting to get into the return home hole and will leave to find a new home. I swear this worked on my son's home, within a week the thousands of bats in his attic and chimney had gone. The we went to work repairing all those places the bats had been getting into. How did the bats make those holes? They CANNOT! Squirrels made he holes to access the attic and the bats used them, that's another story. Good Luck , David


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

cibula11 said:


> I guess I would check the space for any holes. Mice can enter a home with spaces as little as 1/4" . I assume bats can enter spaces in tight areas as well. If you find areas that are open, spray foam could work in sealing them up. (Instead of looking for larger holes, start looking for crevices and gaps in siding and soffit) You might also want to take a look on the exterior as well. Bats are attracted to light and are probably finding comfortable shelter in your house. If all else fails, get a large bag and a tennis racket.
> 
> I'm not for sure, but I think I've seen bat repellants or sonar repellants at big box stores. You might check them out.


 
 Bats are attracted to light and are probably finding comfortable shelter in your house.:huh: Bats are attracted to light??


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Bats are attracted to the bugs that swarm around the lights. The light is a bat buffet.


----------

